# Cancelled shows you wish would come back



## Mayflower (Jan 7, 2018)

I hate when a good show gets cancelled, and it's very rare for me to start watching a show that has already been cancelled. When I get invested in a good story, I really need to see it finished.

Here are the shows I would wish hadn't been cancelled, or would be somehow be renewed:

*Dominion*
I loved the post apocalyptic setting, with evil angels and such. The first season started slow, but the second season was a big improvement, in my eyes. It just got better and better. I really liked the different factions that were starting to appear, like the community where angels and humans worked together. I really wanted to know what was going on. Why had God disappeared? What was Satan's part in it?


*Terra Nova*
I watched this one, even though I knew it had been cancelled years ago. I've always loved dinosaurs, and I thought that the story and special effects were good. I could have watched this even if there hadn't been an overarching story. It could just have been about the everyday lives of people living around dinosaurs, and I would still have watched it.


*Powers*
Okay, it was kind of cheesyand the special effects were just plain bad, but I still enjoyed it. I like superheroes, and this show presented them in a very interesting and flawed way. The whole idea of superpowers being common, is something I very much enjoy, and I really wanted to see what happened to Diamond.


So those are the shows I wish hadn't been cancelled. Which cancelled shows would you love to see renewed?


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 7, 2018)

An oldy but a goody: Firefly. The movie really did jack shit to tie up everything that the show had going for it. It was a space western that actually really embraced both genres and made something unique and fun. The characters were great, the music and visuals were great, the story was fun and engaging. As with any Joss Whedon affair, it had it's issues, but it didn't deserve to get the boot.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> An oldy but a goody: Firefly. The movie really did jack shit to tie up everything that the show had going for it. It was a space western that actually really embraced both genres and made something unique and fun. The characters were great, the music and visuals were great, the story was fun and engaging. As with any Joss Whedon affair, it had it's issues, but it didn't deserve to get the boot.


I loved Firefly.  Given time to develop it would have become huge, in the same way that Buffy took a couple of series to really get going.  Agree about Serenity too.  Suffered from them having to make it a stand-alone story rather then a real continuation of the show.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2018)

SWAT Kats, definitely.


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 7, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> I loved Firefly.  Given time to develop it would have become huge, in the same way that Buffy took a couple of series to really get going.  Agree about Serenity too.  Suffered from them having to make it a stand-alone story rather then a real continuation of the show.


True. Like, I'm glad they at least_ tried _to give it some semblance of closure, but it just wasn't enough.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> True. Like, I'm glad they at least_ tried _to give it some semblance of closure, but it just wasn't enough.


Totally agree.


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

*Freaks and Geeks.*

Captures the high-school experience of that era perfectly, and also, takes place in Michigan. And as a native of the era and the state, the accuracy is uncanny, the characters are well rounded, it's both very funny, and very moving, without being sappy and sentimental. Just wish there was more of it. Among the few shows I ever really, really grew attached to...

Freaks and Geeks - Wikipedia

How this amazing show lasted only ONE season, I'll never know, except that it was way ahead of its time, for network TV.


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> SWAT Kats, definitely.


They are going to come back.







Unfortunately last news was like a year ago.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 7, 2018)

Firefly;
4400;
Farscape(sort of has an ending that makes no sense)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

Bully Beatdown 

*Chocolate horse? _Noms_*


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> An oldy but a goody: Firefly. The movie really did jack shit to tie up everything that the show had going for it. It was a space western that actually really embraced both genres and made something unique and fun. The characters were great, the music and visuals were great, the story was fun and engaging. As with any Joss Whedon affair, it had it's issues, but it didn't deserve to get the boot.



Ah, avid Firefly fan here. I agree with all points. Such a show with fantastic possibilities and potential, and never had real closure. I always thought they'd make something animated from it, like pre-Firefly stuff, but that was wishful thinking. I still do episode marathons, and I've seen the movie too many times to count. I could ramble about this show/movie all day.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Dark Matter. Got cancelled last year I think... in the midst of the plot. >_<


----------



## Ashke (Jan 7, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Dark Matter. Got cancelled last year I think... in the midst of the plot. >_<



I had no idea Dark Matter was cancelled, because I watch it on Netflix. What a shame. That show had such great character and plot dynamics. It reminded me of Firefly a bit with a heavier sci-fi aspect.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

This, we need this back


----------



## Okye (Jan 7, 2018)

Class - the Doctor Who spinoff
Wayward Pines - couldn't get enough of that show


----------



## BahgDaddy (Jan 7, 2018)

Ashke said:


> I had no idea Dark Matter was cancelled, because I watch it on Netflix. What a shame. That show had such great character and plot dynamics. It reminded me of Firefly a bit with a heavier sci-fi aspect.



Indeed. I thought the graphics were quite nice as well.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 8, 2018)

Pretty much everything from mid 90's-mid 00's Cartoon Network, that was the golden age of that channel before it went to shit, all those shows rocked. A lot of the old Nick shows were nice, too.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 9, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> Pretty much everything from mid 90's-mid 00's Cartoon Network, that was the golden age of that channel before it went to shit, all those shows rocked. A lot of the old Nick shows were nice, too.



Yeah, except for some Adult Swim shows, CN is a wasteland these days. And Nick Toons were creative and great. I wish both channels would bring back the quality content they had.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't know if it was cancelled or it, because it seems more like it just. . .ended, because they ran out of source material, but I would like to see "Tiny Toon Adventures" come back (and that could yet happen, seeing as Animaniacs is getting a reboot for Hulu). I am a bit concerned, because with the exception of Ducktales, some of the more recent reboots haven't done well. But, I think if I could stick to it's original source materials format (of just being a cartoon, with fourth wall jokes, satires, and traditional slap-stick comedy) while staying original, I think it could be done well. Maybe, for good measure, introduce some new characters, or do more with characters that didn't get much attention like Vinnie the Deer, or give Shirley and Fifi more of their own episodes.

Now, a show that actually_ got cancelled_ that I want to see come back: TUGS. TUGS was the sister show to Thomas the Tank Engine, and it was just like Thomas the Tank Engine, except with Tugboats and it had better stories and better comedy (btw, a character actually dies on screen in one of the episodes!). It only lasted a season, because it was so expensive to film, and it only aired in the UK and Australia. It sort of got aired in the US and Canada, but the episodes weren't shown the same way it was originally Broadcast in the UK. This time, I would redo it with CGI, but recreate the original 13 episodes and if the scripts can be found for them, film the second Season that never went into production. And if there's enough interest, go from there and maybe do two or three more seasons.

Also, obviously, Krypto the Superdog needs to be brought back and done properly. Maybe take some cues from the original comic books and actually have him fight DC Comic villians this time. If kids could handle "Batman:The Animated Series" or "Batman Beyond", they could handle seeing Krypto fight "The Leopard" or "The Toy Master" or some other obscure DC Comic villians.


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 11, 2018)

It always seems like supernatural/sci-fi shows get cancelled which is frustrating. I have a few shows that I would've liked to see come back, but I don't know how logistic for some of them would make sense. Also to avoid my list from getting long, I'm going to avoid repeating shows others have mentioned earlier in the thread.

*Angel* - How this show ended was the worst, and why it got cancelled was even more insulting. Sadly it's too late for a live action continuation (unless they kill off/age up the vampires). Maybe they could bring this back as an anime inspired cartoon? If not there series will be marred by that cliffhanger ending.

*Ravenswood* - I know it was a spin-off to a show that had a completely different genre (a teenage murder mystery grounded in reality while this was supernatural), but I wish they would have given this show a chance to find its footing, and gain an audience before they axed it. At least give it a second/third season before axing it. I hate how some shows only last one season, and end on unresolved questions.

*The Nine Lives of Chloe King* - Such an interesting concept from what I read. Shame it lasted only 10 episodes because it sounded like something I would want to watch.

*Stitchers* - An interesting concept that that flew under the radar, and was chugging along with low viewer ratings. I can't bemoan how long it lasted compared to the last two on my list, but I wish it had gotten one more season to wrap things up.

*Reaper - *Shame CW didn't let this show last a little bit longer.

*The Messengers -* An interesting concept show... It irks me how CW canned this when only three episodes aired. I wished they let this show find its footing (or at least last for two seasons if it doesn't do well).

*Second Chance *- Ironically, Fox did not give this series a second chance, it only lasted for one season.

*Ghost Whisperer - *This one still hurts me to this day. I wish they would have given the series one more season to wrap things up.

I'm going to end this list right here because I realized that I could end up making a very long list. There are networks with other shows I haven't touched on yet, let along other genres of shows (or mediums like cartoons), but I don't want to stretch this post too far out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 11, 2018)

Lie To Me was a great show.


----------



## Rant (Jan 11, 2018)

Original Teen Titans and Young Justice


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 11, 2018)

Sliders


Spoiler











Kids in the Hall


Spoiler


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> Original Teen Titans and Young Justice


Thankfully, Young Justice is actually getting another season later this year.

I agree on Teen Titans though, shame it got axed =/


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2018)

Would definitely have to say Futurama, that show is as intelligent as it is witty with infinite possibilities in narrative and story.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Jan 12, 2018)

There was a great show called Quantum Leap I used to watch as a kid, abojt a guy who jumped into the bodies of people in the past and had to put right events before jumping into the next guy, a really fun concept. It never got a property ending, knowing if he got home or not, just a black screen with the words saying he never got home, guess they never got to make a finale. I'd love to see that again, or at least have a real ending


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 12, 2018)

Regular Show! It was a nice breath of fresh air for CN, along with Adventure Time and Steven Universe, and I love how sciency and dramatic it gets.

Also, do docos count? Seconds From Disaster should definitely make another comeback in my opinion.


----------



## Simo (Jan 12, 2018)

Rant said:


> Original Teen Titans and Young Justice



Ooooh, I really, really, really miss Original Teen Titans!

That Chibified version is an abomination!


----------



## modfox (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmm let’s see:
Gone in 60 seconds with grant Denya
Meerkat manor 
Worlds deadliest wether
The slide show
A few of the shows channel seven axed because people enjoyed them


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 13, 2018)

I'll throw my hat in with the browncoats (Firefly for non-fans) and add BBC's Merlin. I hated the final season of that. It was as disappointing as Serenity was.


----------



## HuskyLover101 (Jan 13, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I don't know if it was cancelled or it, because it seems more like it just. . .ended, because they ran out of source material, but I would like to see "Tiny Toon Adventures" come back (and that could yet happen, seeing as Animaniacs is getting a reboot for Hulu). I am a bit concerned, because with the exception of Ducktales, some of the more recent reboots haven't done well. But, I think if I could stick to it's original source materials format (of just being a cartoon, with fourth wall jokes, satires, and traditional slap-stick comedy) while staying original, I think it could be done well. Maybe, for good measure, introduce some new characters, or do more with characters that didn't get much attention like Vinnie the Deer, or give Shirley and Fifi more of their own episodes.
> 
> Now, a show that actually_ got cancelled_ that I want to see come back: TUGS. TUGS was the sister show to Thomas the Tank Engine, and it was just like Thomas the Tank Engine, except with Tugboats and it had better stories and better comedy (btw, a character actually dies on screen in one of the episodes!). It only lasted a season, because it was so expensive to film, and it only aired in the UK and Australia. It sort of got aired in the US and Canada, but the episodes weren't shown the same way it was originally Broadcast in the UK. This time, I would redo it with CGI, but recreate the original 13 episodes and if the scripts can be found for them, film the second Season that never went into production. And if there's enough interest, go from there and maybe do two or three more seasons.
> 
> Also, obviously, Krypto the Superdog needs to be brought back and done properly. Maybe take some cues from the original comic books and actually have him fight DC Comic villians this time. If kids could handle "Batman:The Animated Series" or "Batman Beyond", they could handle seeing Krypto fight "The Leopard" or "The Toy Master" or some other obscure DC Comic villians.


I agree, I loved Batman: The Animated Series and always was disappointed with how "watered down" Krypto was, even though I loved the show.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 13, 2018)

Samurai Pizza Cats I guess since Yaku stole SWAT Cats.


----------



## Simo (Jan 13, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I don't know if it was cancelled or it, because it seems more like it just. . .ended, because they ran out of source material, but I would like to see "Tiny Toon Adventures" come back (and that could yet happen, seeing as Animaniacs is getting a reboot for Hulu). I am a bit concerned, because with the exception of Ducktales...



On that note, I'd really love to see Darkwing Duck, back, as well!

But loved both Tiny Toon Adventures, and also, Ducktales. 

Also, I'd love to see an animated cartoon, that adapted the actual Uncle Scrooge/Donald stories, as written and drawn from the 1940's-1960s by the greatest 'funny animal' comic artist of all time: Carl Barks: who invented Uncle Scrooge, The Beagle Boys, Magica DeSpell, and wrote such funny, amazing adventures.


----------



## Magnavox (Jan 14, 2018)

The busby show


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Jan 15, 2018)

HuskyLover101 said:


> I agree, I loved Batman: The Animated Series and always was disappointed with how "watered down" Krypto was, even though I loved the show.



This guy gets it! ^
I loved Krypto the Superdog when I was growing up. To be fair, it wasn't cringy by any means (though I could think of a few cringy moments from the show off the top of my head), but it was just boring, because it never did anything excited or groundbreaking other than bringing back a bunch of REALLY obscure characters that hadn't seen the light of day in a while and giving them their own show.
That was the first time the Dogstar Patrol had appeared in any form of media since their first and only comic book appearance since the 1960s. I'm shocked they haven't gotten their own comic book series yet.

The biggest problem is not who was writing or directing the show. The show was directed by Scott Jeralds, who also by coincidence wrote a few episodes of "The Road Rovers". I think he knew what he was doing, but the problem was the target audience was kindergarteners, so of course it had to be dumbed down and made to be silly, and they couldn't be dark and edgy like Batman:The Animated Series of Batman Beyond.
Actually, the more I think about it, I think "Krypto the Superdog" was trying really hard to be a Spielberg Cartoon, like Tiny Toons. It had slap-stick comedy, it had fourth-wall jokes and obscure references and so on. It had a lot of the elements of Spielberg cartoon, and sometimes it worked, but it wasn't as funny as something like Tiny Toons (well, except for the one episode, "The Living End". That episode was pretty funny).


----------



## modfox (Jan 15, 2018)

Total drama island


----------



## Loffi (Jan 15, 2018)

Even though it had a proper ending, I would love some more Transformers Prime. Or a Beast Wars reboot. Holy shit, where is my Beast Wars reboot?! I need this. 

Also need more X-Men: Evolution.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 15, 2018)

Tezzy Fur said:


> There was a great show called Quantum Leap I used to watch as a kid, abojt a guy who jumped into the bodies of people in the past and had to put right events before jumping into the next guy, a really fun concept. It never got a property ending, knowing if he got home or not, just a black screen with the words saying he never got home, guess they never got to make a finale. I'd love to see that again, or at least have a real ending





Spoiler



If I remember correctly he met god in the last episode and decided to keep leaping, as he was doing so much good.  Wasn’t that the ending?  It was 20 years ago now though.  Maybe I have that wrong.


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Jan 21, 2018)

Regular Show was great, i was sad to see it go


----------



## Winter (Jan 22, 2018)

I would have liked to see Constantine continue.


----------



## thekingtheory (Jan 24, 2018)

Personally, I wish IT Crowd hadn't been cancelled so early. If it was continued now it really wouldn't be the same but man if I could just have one more season...


----------



## Joshua Kaleb (Feb 27, 2018)

Two words. Clerks Animated. God, that show had so much potential.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 27, 2018)

Last Man Standing.

Was a great show, but of course they cancelled it because it was "too conservative".


----------



## Rochat (Feb 27, 2018)

Not a show, but I really wish CourtTV would come back. They took something wonderful and made it stupid.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Feb 28, 2018)

Danny Phantom, man. That show ended too soon. It was my childhood!


----------



## MsRavage (Feb 28, 2018)

hey arnold...sure they did the jungle movie so if they didn't bring it back im pretty content with how that ended...but i feel if the original creator was to make some additional episodes it would be awesome. 

Also, please....teen titans....


----------



## stimpy (Feb 28, 2018)

How I Met Your Mother was my thing a few years ago and I know I wouldn't mind seeing it come back although I don't know what they would do with it.


----------



## Baalf (Feb 28, 2018)

I'd love to see Reboot come back. That was a childhood favorite show of mine. Plus, the show was canceled *before they even finished the story.* The last episode ended with the main villain taking control of the world's hub and... that was it. We never got to see Bob kick his ass or anything. They've had plans of bringing it back, but so far they've yet to do so.



Simo said:


> Ooooh, I really, really, really miss Original Teen Titans!
> 
> That Chibified version is an abomination!



I mean, the old one was generic, but it understood who the Teen Titans were. TTG just feels like Teen Titans by name and characters alone.


----------



## Dan Miller (Mar 2, 2018)

Surface, it only got one season.


----------



## Kayva (Mar 2, 2018)

Firefly


----------



## Llamapie (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm  adding to list of people saying Firefly

Also Warehouse 13, one of my favorite shows ever


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a feeling that this was mentioned, but SWAT Kats: The Radical Squadron shouldn't have ever been cancelled and replaced by fuckin' Captain Planet!


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 30, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


>


Yea!!! I was just about to say Code Lyoko needs to come back!!!


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 30, 2018)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Yea!!! I was just about to say Code Lyoko needs to come back!!!


I like how you just know who loves the show by just that picture while everyone else is baffled.


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 3, 2018)

Putting my money on the original teen titans with a handful of other people in here. 

I'm sure there's more but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Apr 8, 2018)

*Dark Angel* - Not particularly for Jessica Alba's acting (though her presence may be seen as a bonus), but it would be nice to see more of the transgenics trying to eke a living for themselves in a post-EMP Seattle whilst conspiracy, corruption, and xenophobia run their course.


----------



## Leah (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd pick Leverage, Perfect Strangers & Dinosaurs


----------



## Monsieur Doveteux (Apr 8, 2018)

Leverage was a pretty good show, I wouldn’t complain if that came back. And also, I don’t care if I outgrew these shows, but I thought Sonny with a Chance and Wizards of Waverly Place were pretty great!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 11, 2018)

Law & Order.. (the original).


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Apr 11, 2018)

Tezzy Fur said:


> Quantum Leap



i didnt even know it was considered cancelled though ive only finished S1 S2 and S3 

also Dragon Booster.... and Sonic Underground... 

minor issue though is the shows might suck in its "revived" state so its probably better if they released intended scripts for later episodes if they decided to cancel and dont come back within a year


----------



## RagnarTheWolf (Apr 11, 2018)

Space: Above and Beyond


----------



## Mistique (Apr 20, 2018)

Here’s one:

Grimm Adventures of Billy & Mandy


----------



## LogicNuke (Apr 20, 2018)

A few Fox series: Firefly, Dollhouse, Almost Human, Terra Nova, Rosewood


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 24, 2018)

MAD TV.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 29, 2018)

Unsolved Mysteries, (the 1980's version).


----------



## bhutrflai (Apr 29, 2018)

It ran for several seasons, and I realize that there are only so many rare diseases to choose from, but I thought HOUSE was a great show. And had no idea that Hugh Laurie was a Brit til we saw his original audition on a box set. Brilliant!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 6, 2018)

E.R. - that was a good show.


----------



## AppleButt (May 6, 2018)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> E.R. - that was a good show.



My mom watched that show all the time when I was young.  We liked it because she let us Go to sleep later so we could watch it with her. 

____

I wish for the show “Surface” to come back.  It was kind of a dumb show honestly, but my mom and I were addicted to it.  And it cancelled after the first season.


----------



## bohrium (May 6, 2018)

sym-bionic titan  it sucks cause i love meka cartoons and the story line was super good but it got axed cause there were 'no toys associated with it' also generator rex was REALLY good and yeah it had a satisfying ending BUT I NEED MOAR. oh and they need to actually make a good ben ten series as well :/ the first ben ten was excellent and the first season of alien force was good but then it tanked. (besides the one season where kevin became kevin 11,000) and all the reboots have been shameful


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 6, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> My mom watched that show all the time when I was young.  We liked it because she let us Go to sleep later so we could watch it with her.



Aww.. that's nice. ☺


----------



## bombylius (May 12, 2018)

Fringe... it was kind of a mess at times but a very entertaining one.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 12, 2018)

I hear _The Expanse_ has been cancelled.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 13, 2018)

The Brady Bunch.


----------



## LoganGreypaw (May 13, 2018)

NuclearSlayer52 said:


> minor issue though is the shows might suck in its "revived" state so its probably better if they released intended scripts for later episodes if they decided to cancel and dont come back within a year



I think, for the thread to work, we kinda have to assume shows will maintain a level of quality.

The best example is _Firefly_; whenever this topic comes up, a legion of fans come out of the woodwork to mention it. I too would love more of _Firefly _as it would've been, but in truth, I don't want an actual continuation of it _now_ because the time for it has kinda passed. Like at one point, I would've been 100% behind anything which continued _Babylon 5_, but again, it was of its era and that era is most certainly over.


----------



## MrPhox (Jun 3, 2018)

Visionaries from the 80s That was a good cartoon ^^


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Jun 13, 2018)

Unsolved Mysteries.  The one with Robert Stack.  His narration skills were FUCKING FIRE


----------



## Simo (Jun 13, 2018)

Posted this earlier in the thread but I loved this show...
*
Freaks and Geeks*

Captures the high-school experience of that era perfectly, and also, takes place in Michigan. And as a native of the era and the state, the accuracy is uncanny, the characters are well rounded, it's both very funny, and very moving, without being sappy and sentimental. Just wish there was more of it. Among the few shows I ever really, really grew attached to...

Freaks and Geeks - Wikipedia

How this amazing show lasted only ONE season, I'll never know, except that it was way ahead of its time, for network TV.

Other shows I miss: Darkwing Duck, Tiny Tunes, Teen Titans...and not that new one!


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 13, 2018)

Mythbusters.


----------



## Joni (Jun 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Mythbusters.


You're my man! I wanted to write that. But even if the show would come back, there's the magic of these firt episodes missing. The whole style of the show, the music, the topics were so good, I can't describe it.


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Jun 16, 2018)

So many. Cartoons I'd love to see come back are The Animals of Farthing Wood, Redwall (how the books themselves never got any major film deals I don't know!) And Gargoyles. 
Non-cartoons... Hannibal, Penny dreadful, maybe even Hemlock Grove.


----------



## Pawpad (Jun 18, 2018)

Futurama! Yes, please.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 18, 2018)

AllTheWrongPieces said:


> So many. Cartoons I'd love to see come back are The Animals of Farthing Wood, Redwall (how the books themselves never got any major film deals I don't know!) And Gargoyles.
> Non-cartoons... Hannibal, Penny dreadful, maybe even Hemlock Grove.


*FOR REDWALL!!!!!*


----------



## Joni (Jun 18, 2018)

It's not a cancelled show. But does anyone know Noah's Island? I watched it as a child very often, then I forgot it a long time. But suddenly I remembered it, but I didn't know the name. I searched very long on the internet. After I found it, I watched every episode again. This show made up my childhood.


----------



## Mach (Jun 18, 2018)

The Brave and The Blacklist: Redemption, on NBC. I am already missing those shows.


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Jun 18, 2018)

Joni said:


> It's not a cancelled show. But does anyone know Noah's Island? I watched it as a child very often, then I forgot it a long time. But suddenly I remembered it, but I didn't know the name. I searched very long on the internet. After I found it, I watched every episode again. This show made up my childhood.
> View attachment 34262


 
OMG I remember this, it was great!


----------



## Joni (Jun 18, 2018)

AllTheWrongPieces said:


> OMG I remember this, it was great!


I forgot this show so long. As a child, I always wanted to be the polar bear.


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 18, 2018)

I was really into Total Drama when I was a kid. Not sure if they still air it in Canada (where it was originally made) but I know there are still like 7 seasons on Netflix


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 22, 2018)

Miami Vice


----------



## Dongding (Jun 22, 2018)

Ren & Stimpy... but how it was before. Nuance and clever metaphors in place of vulgarity and gay jokes.

It was 2 different shows: One for adults who understood all of the cleverly hidden social stigmas, and one for kids who just liked the goofy zaniness and slapstick.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 27, 2018)

I've gotta add : The Smurfs. That was a great cartoon.


----------



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 29, 2018)

Regular Show


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 29, 2018)

There is this Czech clay animated cartoon Pat a Mat ( a je to). Cartoon is mute so you can watch it freely. it is about 2 innovative neighbours trying to do things together but causing disaster. I really reccomend it to everyone
Basically all cartoons from my childhood

Have an episode if you would be interested


----------



## Simo (Jul 1, 2018)

A fur-suited/furry version of *The Brady Bunch*.

It might destroy brain cells to watch it, but it'd be worth it.


----------



## Yumus (Jul 5, 2018)

Chowder
Junkyard Wars (Used to watch this with my dad when i was a kid)


----------



## Sarachaga (Jul 5, 2018)

Penny Dreadful :y

I mean I wish they had made a different ending, and that it had at least one more season. It really felt wrapped up too fast to my taste


----------



## Mach (Jul 5, 2018)

The Crossing.


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 14, 2018)

Deadwood. That series had promise and hadn't gone off the rails, although Bullock's role could easily be replaced or pushed aside without being a huge loss, in my opinion- but, that could just be the choice of actor.


----------



## Leinad433 (Jul 19, 2018)

If only they could bring back Regular Show...

Like jesus christ, most of the stuff on cartoon network is Hot Garbage. Regular show was so og also Ed Edd n Eddy

And for the non cartoon show...

SCRUBS EVEN THO IT ENDED, IT KILLED ME


----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 19, 2018)

Megas XLR. That show was amazing and ahead of its time! I'm sure it would've stayed on air if it had a more adult rating, aired on Adult Swim, or Comedy Central; instead of Cartoon Networks kid-friendly lineup.


----------



## David Drake (Jul 22, 2018)

The Spectacular Spider-Man.

It was to the Friendly Neighborhood Wall-Crawler what Batman The Animated Series was to the Dark Knight. It was a distillation of all previous versions of the characters to their essence with great acting and a unique art style. It was fantastic.

It lasted two seasons but it was a victim of the copyright battles between Sony and Disney as to who gets to make Spidey stuff on what medium. It needed at least one more to pay off setups we got in Season 2, but instead Disney made two inferior animated shows.


----------



## CarbonCoal (Jul 23, 2018)

Harvey Beaks. That show got screwed over by Nick.


----------



## Shadowprints (Jul 25, 2018)

Clone High. I fucking loved Clone High and they only ever made one season of it.
All the episodes are on YouTube if anyone is curious, or if anyone who remembers it wants to watch it again.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 25, 2018)

Chowder <3


----------



## Dancy (Aug 13, 2018)

_the second thundercats series
it had so much potential and they killed it :/_​


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 16, 2018)

Blackadder, no questions asked


----------



## Deathless (Aug 16, 2018)

Malcolm in the Middle! 
Drake and Josh!


----------



## Ezkiel The Watchman (Aug 16, 2018)

ICarly if it hasn't been mentioned


----------



## Dongding (Aug 16, 2018)

Ren and Stimpy. But clever; not how SpikeTV ruined it with it's fucked up revamp.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 16, 2018)

Code Lyoko. 
I love that show.


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

AllTheWrongPieces said:


> Non-cartoons... Hannibal, Penny dreadful, maybe even Hemlock Grove.



PENNY DREADFUL omg why'd you go and remind me of that  The third season still kills me and I can't believe they let it go like that (even though it fits the bittersweet taste of the show). Forever will be one of the best shows I've ever watched. 

Hemlock Grove I lost interest after some time, but it's got some of the best werewolf TFs and likable leads.

I'd love for Bitten to be continued, though the second season was eh, Greg Byrk was amazing there.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 17, 2018)

Lie To Me


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 17, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Lie To Me



DudE. That was a real good show  I remember quoting off Tim Roth from it back at school. Seriously need more Tim Roth in movies.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

I want the Star Gate franchise back. I don't care if they need to re-boot it, or just say that Star Gate Universe ended with everyone dying / not-cannon, I just want that show back.


----------



## JackWheezy (Aug 23, 2018)

Sym-Bionic Titan. I loved that show.


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Aug 29, 2018)

coldbrew said:


> PENNY DREADFUL omg why'd you go and remind me of that  The third season still kills me and I can't believe they let it go like that (even though it fits the bittersweet taste of the show). Forever will be one of the best shows I've ever watched.
> 
> Hemlock Grove I lost interest after some time, but it's got some of the best werewolf TFs and likable leads.
> 
> I'd love for Bitten to be continued, though the second season was eh, Greg Byrk was amazing there.



I'm still mad about how Hemlock Grove ended! XD 
It had the best transformations I've seen outside of AWIL too, the closest to how I imagine a real TF would play out, lovely and gory. ^^

Ah Bitten was good too but the CGI on the werewolves could have been better I think.


----------



## Dancy (Aug 29, 2018)

_i miss the new melrose place on the cw._
_scream queens had me laughing to, lmao_​


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 31, 2018)

AllTheWrongPieces said:


> I'm still mad about how Hemlock Grove ended! XD
> It had the best transformations I've seen outside of AWIL too, the closest to how I imagine a real TF would play out, lovely and gory. ^^
> 
> Ah Bitten was good too but the CGI on the werewolves could have been better I think.



Oh man that ending is why I don’t want to remember the show >:| Damn shame too because yeah, the transformations were AMAZING. The idea of the wolf eating the flesh after transforming is really gnarly and makes a lot of sense XD Being Human had some great TFs too but they’re too short and the werewolf form doesn’t live up to it imo. (That show’s ending is rage-inducing too lmao)

Yeah, Bitten’s wolves really leave a lot to be desired (the TFs are alright but the CGI wolves...ah ahaha) but I think the actors and pack interaction are spot on! I wish someone would make an anthology of werewolf shorts with practical effects transformations....kinda like Company of Wolves again!


----------



## AllTheWrongPieces (Aug 31, 2018)

coldbrew said:


> Oh man that ending is why I don’t want to remember the show >:| Damn shame too because yeah, the transformations were AMAZING. The idea of the wolf eating the flesh after transforming is really gnarly and makes a lot of sense XD Being Human had some great TFs too but they’re too short and the werewolf form doesn’t live up to it imo. (That show’s ending is rage-inducing too lmao)
> 
> Yeah, Bitten’s wolves really leave a lot to be desired (the TFs are alright but the CGI wolves...ah ahaha) but I think the actors and pack interaction are spot on! I wish someone would make an anthology of werewolf shorts with practical effects transformations....kinda like Company of Wolves again!


 
I really liked the werewolves in the uk version of being human. Not seen the american version yet 
Another movie like Company of Wolves would be so great! Shame that good transformations are so few and far between.


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 31, 2018)

AllTheWrongPieces said:


> I really liked the werewolves in the uk version of being human. Not seen the american version yet
> Another movie like Company of Wolves would be so great! Shame that good transformations are so few and far between.



Yeah I’m talking about the UK version! The American one is all CGI, sadly. We seriously need more werewolf movies and comics :/ Amusingly enough, one of Archie’s spinoffs “Jughead: The Hunger” has some really good werewolf art and transformations, and the story isn’t half-bad!


----------



## David Drake (Aug 31, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Ren and Stimpy. But clever; not how SpikeTV ruined it with it's fucked up revamp.



"Adult Party Cartoon" was not Spike's fault.

Those first two seasons of the original Ren & Stimpy were pure gold. But that required the full team to pull it off.

When John K left, the show lost most of what made it special. His voice was necessary to make it what it was.

However...John K's artistic genius belies the fact that he is a fucked up human being. There was a very legitimate reason he was fired in the first place, and other things recently coming to light only cement the fact more.

Adult Party Cartoon was John K unrestrained. It was closer to real R&S than the original run after his departure, but with nobody holding him back he let everything hang loose.

And I hate saying it. There are many auteurs and their works that I defend vehemently against such statements. But in the case of John K...I have to admit he needed that original team to rein him in.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 15, 2018)

I loved the old full house and Hey Arnold! They had real feeling to me


----------



## animaster888 (Sep 24, 2018)

how about the secret saturdays? cartoon network did that show a complete and utter injustice! they gave it only one timeslot per week and that was for the new episodes!


----------



## Valaska (Sep 26, 2018)

FireFly, that's more or less about it.


----------

